# Kann man dem neuen Marktplatz vertrauen?



## Ulri34 (19. Juni 2012)

Bei meiner Frage geht es um den Marktplatz und da ich sehr gute Items besitze frage ich mich wo ich sie am besten verkaufen sollte..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2012)

hä? welcher marktplatz? rmah?
bei ebay wird man viel eher beschissen...

es sind mehrfachantworten möglich...


----------



## Tikume (19. Juni 2012)

Vertrau dem Martplatz nicht, es ist eine Falle. Blizzard steckt sich selbst die Items und das Geld ein und banned euch danach damit ihr schweigt!!!


----------



## Mayestic (19. Juni 2012)

@Tikume *lacht*


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Juni 2012)

> Bei meiner Frage geht es um den Marktplatz und da ich sehr gute Items besitze frage ich mich wo ich sie am besten verkaufen sollte..



Aber gespielt hast du das Spiel schon oder ? ^^
Du stellst das Teil ins AH bei Diablo und bekommst das Geld/Gold am Ende.
Du musst dich um nix kümmern, nix verschicken, es gibt keine Chance, dass die das Item geklaut wird.

Aber ich gebe Tikume recht.
Du solltest es sicherheitshalber bei Ebay verkaufen.
Im Normalfall wirft man die Items auch vorher auf den Boden, damit sich der Interessent das Item in Ruhe anschauen kann.
Danach wirft er dir dann das Gold vor die Füsse.
(I R O N I E)


----------



## Progamer13332 (20. Juni 2012)

also ich vertraue herrn blizzard nicht, er ist sehr unseriös und stellt selber items für 250euro rein und kauf sie mit einem anderen account selbst wieder auf


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Juni 2012)

Also ich wäre sehr vorsichtig. Das Kopfsteinpflaster wurde von Billigleiharbeitern verlegt und dem entsprechen uneben und holprig wurde es verlegt. Stolpergefahr!
Es wurde auch schon von Hütchenspielern berichtet, deren Komplizen den Passanten mal schnell in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Ulri34 (28. Juni 2012)

Cool, vielen vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten! Da hier ja auch gesagt wird,
das man seine Items eher bei Ebay verkaufen sollte, werde ich das wohl ermal bebehalten 
DANKE^^


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juni 2012)

Entweder verstehst du Ironie nicht, oder ich versteh dich nicht.

Ebay=unsicher
internes Blizzard AH = sicher

Bei Ebay und Blizzard nutzt du Paypal also sind beide gleich sicher.
Bei Ebay und Blizzard nutzt du deinen Blizzaccount, auf dem die Items drauf sind, also sind sie gleich sicher.
Bei Ebay nutzt du Ebay noch zusätzlich, was eine weitere "Gefahrenquelle" ist. 
Bei Ebay hast du auch Gebühren, weniger Mitbieter, noch eher die Steuer im Nacken, wenn du viel verkaufst...

Und soweit mir bekannt, ist es auch untersagt Diablo 3 Items außerhalb vom Battlenet gegen Geld zu verkaufen.


----------



## Mayestic (28. Juni 2012)

Das was im Blizzard AH aber unsicher ist sind legendäre Gegenstände mit Angriffsgeschwindigkeit. 
Die Gegenstände die vor Patch 1.0.3 gefunden wurden können verbuggt sein, so das die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit nicht wirkt.
Erst legendäre Gegenstände die nach Patch 1.0.3 gefunden wurden und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit geben sind bugfrei.
Da man den Gegenständen aber nicht ansehn kann ob sie vor oder nach dem Patch gefunden wurden sollte man sie garnicht erst kaufen. 

Eine zusätzliche Form des Verkaufs von Gegenständen sind aber Handelsforen wie das auf der Blizzard HP.
Scheinbar muss es aber einen Exploit geben mit dem man das Handelsfenster manipulieren kann und zwar ein Gegenstand gehandelt wird aber nicht der um den es eigentlich geht. 
Es gibt dazu ein paar üble Beiträge mit Namecalling die davon berichten. Immer wieder der selbe Kerl mit der selben Masche. 
Andariels Antlitz mit DEX für 4 Millionen, man packt das Gold ins Handelsfenster, der Verkäufer dann sein Item.
Klickt man nun auf akzeptieren scheint der Deal perfekt zu sein.
Dann aber bekommt der Verkäufer einen Disco, du plötzlich auch und nach dem nächsten einloggen ist dein Gold weg und du hast scheinbar einen anderen Gegenstand im Inventar als Andariels Antlitz. 

So in etwa muss es wohl gelaufen sein. 
Daher bleibt eigentlich aktuell wirklich um sicher zu gehn nur das Ingame-AH.
Alles andere ist mit einem Risiko verbunden. 
Auf Ebay wird ja auch nie der Gegenstand verkauft sondern eine Aufwandspauschale für die Zeit die man brauchte den Gegenstand zu finden. 
Die Gegenstände können ja auch garnicht verkauft werden weil sie uns Spielern garnicht gehören. Naja juristisches Geplänkel.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juni 2012)

> Auf Ebay wird ja auch nie der Gegenstand verkauft sondern eine Aufwandspauschale für die Zeit die man brauchte den Gegenstand zu finden.



Die Ausrede zieht bei Blizz im Zweifelsfall genauso wenig wie: Ich hab doch nur Sachen runtergeladen und ich dachte, dass hochladen wäre böse.


----------

